# RZR with 3" Catvos Lift???



## huntin brute

Does anybody have a rzr with a 3" catvos lift? I would like to see pics of the lift itself uninstalled. I emailed Catvos last week but no reply yet.

I had my mind made on the Rubber Down Customs 2" but I hear bad things about relocating the shock from the bottom instead of the top. I don't like the Roktek lift because of the use of spring spacers. Then I don't like the Racer Tech because you have to drill holes in your frame.......So that leaves me with the Catvos. Any info or pics would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## derk

If you're a serious mud rider like me you'll need HL springs also. Once you get some mud on your rzr caked up, the stock springs will sag terribly. That being said, i run a roktek 3" with no spacers up front(no need with HL springs). Very easy installation and very well made kit. Call Roktek directly and order the lift with out the front spacers.


----------



## huntin brute

I do ride mud but definately not like you haha. I would like to get HL spring or progressive spring down the road but not at the moment.

Sooo, how much lift would I get from the Roktek without the front spring spacer on stock springs?

Also, isn't the Catvos basically a Roktek without the spring spacers? ( I may be wrong)


----------



## huntin brute

Anybody???


----------



## derk

If your rzr is pretty new with low miles you'll probably be fine with stock springs. After a few hundred miles they start to sag like the brutes do with their springs. I will say this though, my axles have zero bind with this lift at full extension.


----------



## huntin brute

Good, I am wanting something with the least CV bind as possible.


----------



## Rubberdown

Do yourself a favor and just order our Rubberdown Customs 2" lift kit, its a TRUE 2" lift kit, and any more than 2" on new springs will possible3 cause CV Bind, on old sagged springs, you can use a 3" kit which is basically a 2" kit with spring spacers, and if thats what you want, we can also sell you the spring spacers when your springs start to sag out. The good thing about our spring spacers is that they also replace the stock spring retainer that has been know to bend or break on a few people.

Seriously, the only time you hear someone say something negative about my lower shock relocation idea is when they have a kit for sale with a different idea by using the top. Our kit has been out since Nov. 2007 shortly after the machines came out, one of the first kits and probably the most sold and also the best quality for the lowest dent in your wallet.

Tell you what, you order our kit, you dont like it, you CAN return it, not sure if anyone else offeres the same, all we do is charge you a small restocking fee that coveres my time to sand blast of the powder coating off (if you have ever had to do this, you understand that it will take me a good half hour LOL) and re-powder coat it, or we leave it and sell it at a reduced cost as a scratch and dent discounted kit.


----------



## swampthing

RDC!!! top quality, superb service and they'll accomodate you any way they can. I have NEVER heard a (reputable) complaint. don't guess it'll work, know it will....RDC.


----------



## Polaris425

RDC's Products are top notch. Have first hand experience with it. 

We (MIMB) stand behind Him, because he stands behind his products. :rockn:


----------



## huntin brute

Thanks Rubberdown. Your kit was actually the first one I even considered and I received really good feedback. Then I started reading that relocating from the bottom would cause CV bind. Several people with your lift have told me they have no bind at all. As long as their is no binding, I prefer your kit over the others especially for ease of intstallation. 

Just curious though....what are the pro's and con's of RZR lifts that relocate from the top vs the bottom?


----------



## Rubberdown

Honestly, you will hear that a top relocation is better from people that make a kit that way, and thats everyone but me  and they will claim all their years tell them this is the way to go. In reality, I made this kit a long time ago and I was VERY happy with how it turned out, I make some kits that do relocate the top of the shock, it all depends on what is in front of me, what machine, what the suspension looks like and what might be the best way for me to build it and make it STRONG, and EASY TO INSTALL, and AFFORDABLE LOL. We have a some videos showing me installing the kit and turning the hubs with no CV bind AT ALL.
[ame=http://s79.photobucket.com/albums/j158/rubberdown/Lift%20Kit%20RZR/?action=view&current=P4100747.mp4]







[/ame]

[ame=http://s79.photobucket.com/albums/j158/rubberdown/Lift%20Kit%20RZR/?action=view&current=P4100746.mp4]







[/ame]

[ame=http://s79.photobucket.com/albums/j158/rubberdown/Lift%20Kit%20RZR/?action=view&current=P4100748.mp4]







[/ame]


----------



## rubiconrider

I gotta say, from the look of the video, that lower bracket looks like one hell of strong piece. A lot thicker steel that some of the other bracket lifts i have seen. My buddy has an 07 sporstman 500 with a 2" RDC kit on it and has never had a stitch of problem. RDC FTW!


----------



## Rubberdown

rubiconrider said:


> I gotta say, from the look of the video, that lower bracket looks like one hell of strong piece. A lot thicker steel that some of the other bracket lifts i have seen. My buddy has an 07 sporstman 500 with a 2" RDC kit on it and has never had a stitch of problem. RDC FTW!



Thanks, it is a solid block of steel machined with the tabs being over a 1/4" thick, then the part that is fully TIG welded on is 1/4" thick, and the sway bar offset plate for the front is also a 1/4" thick, all powder coated and seriously, the most HEAVY DUTY kit your gonna find.

I've had 2 complaints about 2 of my kits in the past that to me were a COMPLIMENT, not a complaint, but to the complainant, they were complaints LOL, both said they were lifting an ATV, NOT a 1 ton pickup truck so my kit was overkill..... Really....is that REALLY a bad thing?:bigok:


----------



## huntin brute

Thanks Rubberdown...You'll be getting a call from me to order next month at the latest!


----------



## Polaris425

huntin brute said:


> Thanks Rubberdown...You'll be getting a call from me to order next month at the latest!



WWWHOOOOOOOO!!!!! 

"MIMB - Bringing people together"


----------

